# My sons amateur MMA debut fight



## Franc0 (Apr 1, 2014)

This is my son Cody Monsalve's MMA debut fight at WFC 19 Downtown Beatdown Las Vegas NV.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 1, 2014)

That was a great way to have your MMA debut!!!  Looking forward to seeing the next one in person!


----------



## drop bear (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice fight.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 2, 2014)

Looking good Frank. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2014)

Didn't get a chance to show off a lot of his skills, but the two kicks he executed looked sharp!  That guy he was fighting will hopefully learn to keep his hands up!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't know ... he took two whole strikes to end the fight when one should have been enough.  Very inefficient. :wink1: Hopefully he'll get better with experience.


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't know ... he took two whole strikes to end the fight when one should have been enough.  Very inefficient. :wink1: Hopefully he'll get better with experience.


He clearly needs to work on his ground game!


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 4, 2014)

One to say hello, then the second to say goodbye. Looking forward to seeing the next fight on here if possible.


----------

